# Here is my binary conversion program for TI Graphic Calculators



## dcf-joe (Jan 10, 2009)

*Number Systems Conversion Program For TI Calculators*

I have made a version 2 of my original binary program. The new program now converts from:

Integer To Binary
Octal To Binary
Binary To Integer
Octal To Integer
Binary To Octal
Integer To Octal
I have also rewritten all of the original programs. The new program now has improved memory management during and after execution, faster execution times, and now includes octals.

You can download the program here.

Hexadecimal might be coming soon!!!

Feel free to make requests too. I usually get most of my ideas for programs during AP Calculus class, because it is so boring. I might be able to freely make it for you.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 12, 2009)

can you expand it to octal and hex?


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 13, 2009)

The answer is maybe. I will be honest with you, I have tried to do hex on the calculator, but I think I need to learn assembly before I can accomplish that. But, I might still be able to do it.

However, I did not know what octal was, so I googled it, and I guess that it is a base 8 number system. That, I strongly believe I can do. So, do you want it where it can go from integer and binary into octal, and then octal into integer and binary?


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 19, 2009)

There, I have completed the octal parts, and I have put the entire program onto another website. Go back to the first part of this thread to view the new website. Hexadecimal is coming soon, maybe!


----------

